# Da mịn như lụa, tóc mượt tựa mây với những bí quyết từ thiên nhiên Nhật Bản



## hong nhung (13/6/19)

Thanh tao mà khó quên, đó là đặc trưng của phụ nữ Nhật Bản. Nói tới bí quyết dưỡng nhan vang danh xứ Phù Tang, không thể bỏ qua những yếu tố gắn liền với tự nhiên và đất trời. Cốt lõi của vẻ đẹp Nhật chính là đẹp từ sâu bên trong.

Người phụ nữ với nét mặt an nhiên, mái tóc óng ả được bới gọn và làn da trắng ngần như tuyết là chủ đề trong nhiều bức họa nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản. Năm tháng qua đi, phong cách làm đẹp và thời trang của phụ nữ nơi đây đã có nhiều thay đổi. Thế nhưng có một giá trị tiên quyết mà họ vẫn giữ nguyên vẹn cho đến tận hôm nay: Vẻ đẹp đáng trân trọng nhất là vẻ đẹp từ sâu bên trong. Để có được điều ấy, phụ nữ Nhật Bản không bao giờ tách mình khỏi những giá trị thuần tuý tự nhiên. Trong số những “bảo vật” đất trời của xứ Phù Tang, hoa sen và nước gạo hẳn phải được xếp lên hàng đầu.




​*Dịu dàng như những cánh sen*
Người ta nói rằng vào mùa sen nở, từ sáng tinh mơ, dân quanh đầm đã chèo thuyền đi hái nhuỵ sen mang về sấy khô để ướp trà. Không chỉ vậy, sương đọng trên lá sen còn được nâng niu hứng lấy để pha trà cho thật tinh khiết và thơm tho. Ngồi trong chòi gỗ, uống một ly trà, ngắm hoa sen chầm chậm bừng nở là thú vui tao nhã của người xưa. Thế nhưng công dụng của sen không chỉ dừng lại ở đó.




​Sen là một trong những loài thảo dược quý của Đông y, bởi gần như bộ phận nào trên cây cũng có thể chiết tách làm thuốc chữa bệnh và chăm sóc dung nhan. Phụ nữ xưa thường thả cánh hoa sen vào nước tắm để được thơm da, thơm tóc. Lá hoa và cánh hoa đều có thể dùng hãm trà, uống vào giúp điều hoà khí huyết, cho làn da hồng nhuận hơn, mái tóc thêm dày khỏe. Bên cạnh đó, sen còn có tác dụng an thần, giữ cho tâm lý ta thư thái, góp phần phòng tránh những bệnh do căng thẳng mà ra.
Vẻ đẹp và công dụng thần kỳ của hoa sen đã được người Nhật trân quý từ ngàn năm trước. Vào những tháng nóng bức, da dẻ dễ bị kích ứng do thời tiết, họ cũng thường giã cánh hoa sen để chườm giải nhiệt lên vùng da mẫn cảm. Mẹo này vẫn còn được áp dụng tại nhiều quốc gia ưa chuộng hoa sen khác, trong đó có cả Việt Nam.




​Muôn loài hoa khoe sắc với trăm dáng vạn hương, sen vẫn chỉ đẹp dịu dàng giữa bùn lầy. Vậy nhưng cái đẹp nền nã, thanh khiết ấy lại khiến ta đắm say. Chạm lên cánh sen tưởng chừng như chạm lên làn da người con gái ở độ tuổi xuân thì, tươi trẻ nhất. Và thực tế, đó cũng là món quà sen mang lại cho con người ở những vùng đất may mắn có loài hoa này bừng nở.

*Sức sống mới với nước gạo thơm ngọt*
Có nền nông nghiệp lúa nước tương tự Việt Nam, văn hoá dân gian Nhật Bản hẳn nhiên cũng gắn liền với những cánh đồng. Trong những lần vo gạo thổi cơm, phụ nữ nơi đây nhận ra được nước vo gạo có thể giúp bàn tay họ mềm mịn hơn. Vậy nên dần dà, loại nước thân quen này đã được giữ lại để phục vụ cho mục đích chăm sóc sắc đẹp. Gội đầu bằng nước vo gạo là bí quyết chăm sóc tóc đã được phụ nữ Nhật ứng dụng từ lâu đời. Sau này với sự phát triển của khoa học hiện đại, họ biết rằng nước gạo chứa nhiều axit amin, vitamin và khoáng chất giúp làm tóc dày dặn, mềm mại.




​Không chỉ vậy, gạo còn chứa nhiều Inositol giúp phục hồi tóc hư tổn và làm dịu da đầu. Gội nước gạo hằng ngày là một trong những cách hiệu quả nhất để “cấp cứu” mái tóc chịu nhiều tác động xấu từ hoạt động uốn, duỗi, nhuộm và tác nhân môi trường.




​*Khi những giá trị dân gian hội tụ*
Hình ảnh sen thơm bên chén nước gạo trắng dường như có thể khiến ta ngay lập tức hình dung về xứ Phù Tang xưa. Một vẻ đẹp tinh tế trong nét tối giản và cổ truyền, thoáng đâu đó sự yên ả của Thiền. Ngày nay, kho tàng bí quyết làm đẹp vẫn còn được lưu truyền đã trở thành gia tài quý báu của những cô gái Nhật Bản. Để rồi đến năm 2019, chắt lọc từ “bí quyết thanh khiết đậm chất Nhật Bản” ấy, dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc da và tóc Dove Nourishing Secrets với thành phần tự nhiên, lành tính đã ra đời. Nước gạo thanh mát kết hợp cùng hương thơm dịu dàng của những bông sen tươi sẽ đưa bạn về với cái đẹp mộc mạc nhất.
Để khám phá thêm những bí mật thú vị của món quà mang cảm hứng Phù Tang, hãy đến với sự kiện Beauty Rituals from Nature cùng Dove Nourishing Secrets sắp tới tại Gem Center. Chúng tôi chờ bạn góp mặt và cùng chia sẻ những kiến thức làm đẹp với nhau trong bữa tiệc thân mật này.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------



## quỳnh trang (27/12/19)

Phụ nữ xưa thường thả cánh hoa sen vào nước tắm để được thơm da, thơm tóc.


----------

